# new addition to the family (2.7t)



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

best part.... it's a 6-speed


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

Schweeeeeet Audi Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Needs a wash though







Oh, and the pic is huge eh







..........................................Shawn


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

best audi ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (T0oDamnFast)*

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## DubNess20 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (Blue Flame)*

dude don't drop it!!!!!!


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

it's the Captain Obvious wagon.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (Deception)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (UTdaneVW)*

i"m not dropping it, I dont even think you can, seeing as it has the air suspension.


----------



## essemm (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

VERY nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

nice addition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (essemm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif careful with those shoes in the winter


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

now thats an AUDI


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (fitch)*


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (Blacklightning)*

That is tizzzzzzzzzzight!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CO Boy (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (giff74)*

Love that car, congrats.... When are you going to chip it????


----------



## wobmanz (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

The Allroad is my Favorite Audi, and with a Six speed to match you couldn't have gone wrong. I want one when finance's make such an allowance. Congrat's!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (wobmanz)*

thanks for the complements on a very dirty car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

Very nice. I've always loved the Audi allroad. It's the best looking wagon on the road.
Well, okay... The RS6 Avant takes the cake... But the allroad is my second favorite!


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

Stage III = bye bye Z06


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (Super1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stage III = bye bye Z06







[HR][/HR]​really? anyone got some more specs on a stage 3 for that car?


----------



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

That's the same engine as the S4, right? Which means you can get the same results (305+) out of chipping, yes?
mmmm....that's niiiiice.....

nlh


----------



## Highlander1010 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (noahlh)*

And it's already dirty....sigh.


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the car....







for the pic. Took a good time to DL, even over work's LAN....


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: new addition to the family (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

hhhhuuuuuummmmmmm biturbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new addition to the family (mk2jetta)*

alright I made th pic more manageable. Chipping is sometime in the near future, not exactly sure when. I thought the stage III was just for the s4 but the more I think about it the more I would think that with the 6-speed it wouldnt make any difference. That could be a serious offroader http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(actually I remember a short article in EC on some company who had done the rs treatment to an allroad in europe)


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: new addition to the family (T0oDamnFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stage III = bye bye Z06








really? anyone got some more specs on a stage 3 for that car?[HR][/HR]​Absolutely, you can turn your AllRoad into a monster. I am not sure if you are familiar with what you can do with the engine you have . . . I envy you, I have a 1.8T, not a slouch at all, but would die for the power you could squeeze out of the 2.7TT. Try APR's site at http://www.goapr.com to get an idea







Full specs, graphs, parts list, everything is there. ECS Tuning sells and installs that kit. Video clips can be had at http://www.dubspeedracing.com. Got a good laugh out of that clip, being a former domestic muscle car guy.


[Modified by Super1.8T, 3:24 AM 1-23-2003]


----------

